
Mark Wants You to Read the News on Facebook: Brilliant or Desperate? - CMartucci
http://thisorthat.com/blog/mark-wants-you-to-read-the-news-on-facebook-brilliant-or-desperate
======
sixtofour
An unclosable banner ad at the bottom of the page. Wonderful.

FF5, Linux.recent.

